# Re-canning tomatoes



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Need some urgent advice here:
(This has been posted in the 'Preserving the Harvest' forum, I but don't know how many people access it, so am posting it here also.
I've been offered a very large quantity of commercially canned tomatoes at a very good price, due to water damage to boxes and labels.
Diced tomatoes in 400gram tins, (24 to the box), and whole tomatoes in 800gram tins, (12 to the box), both at $5 per box. (That's about a 1/2 and 1lb. respectively.)
There are two catches: First, it's a minimum buy of 10 boxes, (not a big problem, cause we use lots), but the second is that most of the cans have traces of rust on the outside. Although the cans are still intact and the rust hasn't eaten through, (I've checked several), I think it's only a matter of time before the cans fail.
My question is, can I empty the cans into new storage jars and reprocess them?
I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't have an answer for you Shinsan, but I'm watching this thread to see what the experts say.....


----------



## WeaverRose (Jun 29, 2007)

We learned in Biology never to use dented or rusted cans, the risk of a tiny pinhole that can't be seen, causing botulism toxin, is too great. If it were me, I'd pass. Botulism kills.
Not worth the risk.
Course, if you wanted to feed it to the pigs first, it might be useful. As long as you're not too attached to any of them.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Agreed. I'll use a dented can (if it's just a small dent and I get it at a discount) but I'm not going to use a rusted can. You have absolutely no idea how long they sat in a warehouse rusting and if there is a tiny hole, or even a thinning of the metal to the point where an exchange of atmosphere can occur then you have a problem. 

Botulism is a very serious issue and you don't want to ever take the chance, even for a 'good deal'. Even if you survive a mild case of botulism poisoning, your kids might not. Or you could be left permanently crippled. I think whomever is offering this large quantity of damaged canned goods is really screwing you over. They're putting people's lives at risk instead of assuming the loss of profit that normal merchants consider as just part of doing business.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Good news: I checked to find the extent of the rust and found that when rubbing the cans, all the 'rust' came off, leaving the can looking like new. A further check found that it wasn't rust after all: it was some discolouration from dirty flood water that had damaged the labels and cartons. Presumeably the seller isn't aware of that, as it was he who said that they were 'slightly rusted'. He had two pallets full, (1 X 400 gm & 1 X 800 gm), but has sold about 1/3 of each. I'm tempted to buy all that he has left, but a job lot of 10 cartons of each size should last us quite a while. There are a few that have a small dent or two, however I've been informed by a Trades Chemist that the denting is only a problem if the inner coating of the can is compromised, and that the modern coatings, (usually gold coloured), used on cans now is flexible enough to withstand that.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

If the contents are safe now, you can re-can them without any problem. The only reason you'd need to do that, though, is if the 400gm and 800gm cans are too large and you want to "re-package" into smaller containers.

I hear that tomatoes are excellent with onions, peppers, and okra over rice.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Rub them clean and dip them in paraffin (candle wax) if there is a chance of them rusting. I wouldn't bother to re can them unless you want to make big batches of chili or soup or spaghetti sauce or salsa and can that.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Rub them clean and dip them in paraffin (candle wax) if there is a chance of them rusting. I wouldn't bother to re can them unless you want to make big batches of chili or soup or spaghetti sauce or salsa and can that.


Ditto that. For quality, not safety, it would be better to freeze the leftovers when you open a can.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

"For quality, not safety, it would be better to freeze the leftovers when you open a can."

LOL... There's _never_ any leftovers when we open a can: We always use the lot!

Thanks for all the advice, people.


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

While I have never dealt with a Lg #10 can of tomatoes that had rust or anything on them, I know that you can recan the tomatoes. You can water bath can them just like you do fresh tomatoes. Since they have been already canned, you can just water bath can them for about 5 mins for pints & 10 mins for qts. 
I got some #10 cans last year and that is what I did. Never had a problem with any that I recanned. But like I said I've not dealt with cans with rust on them, so its up to you to decide to do as others have suggested and freeze them, for safety sake that may be the way to go. But if they are still sealed well, then I personally might try recanning some.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Mysticdream44 said:


> While I have never dealt with a Lg #10 can of tomatoes that had rust or anything on them, I know that you can recan the tomatoes. You can water bath can them just like you do fresh tomatoes. Since they have been already canned, you can just water bath can them for about 5 mins for pints & 10 mins for qts.
> I got some #10 cans last year and that is what I did. Never had a problem with any that I recanned. But like I said I've not dealt with cans with rust on them, so its up to you to decide to do as others have suggested and freeze them, for safety sake that may be the way to go. But if they are still sealed well, then I personally might try recanning some.


You can re-can, but you have to process for the entire length of time called for. Sorry - no shortcuts here. That's why I suggested freezing. The new times called for when canning tomatoes are LONG. To answer the unasked question, the reason for this is that it was recently found out that tomatoes do not conduct heat as well as was thought. So for safety, use the latest times given. 

For instance, packed in water, whole or halved quarts are 45 minutes. Packed in tomato juice, they're 85 minutes. No liquid added, 85 minutes. Pressure canning tomatoes is looking better all the time!

This is from my Master Food Preserver class.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

> Rub them clean and dip them in paraffin (candle wax) if there is a chance of them rusting. I wouldn't bother to re can them unless you want to make big batches of chili or soup or spaghetti sauce or salsa and can that.


Just make sure they are completely dry before doing this or they can rust under the paraffin. Vaseline works well too, although it is a bit messy.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. As the cans appeared to be in good condition after cleaning, I sorted out some that had dents in them, about 30, and will probably re-can those.
(Thanks to BonnieL's advice we'll probably invest in a pressure canner soon.)


----------



## Sumabich (12 mo ago)

Shinsan said:


> Need some urgent advice here:
> (This has been posted in the 'Preserving the Harvest' forum, I but don't know how many people access it, so am posting it here also.
> I've been offered a very large quantity of commercially canned tomatoes at a very good price, due to water damage to boxes and labels.
> Diced tomatoes in 400gram tins, (24 to the box), and whole tomatoes in 800gram tins, (12 to the box), both at $5 per box. (That's about a 1/2 and 1lb. respectively.)
> ...


I just contacted my county extension service because I’ve wondered this for a few years. Tomato products don’t last for more than 3 years in a can. Anyway they “researched” their expert and said they don’t recommend re-canning at a high temp since it already had been canned because it would effect the “quality” not safety! I’m going to try it on a small batch of older tomatoes and see how bad it effects the quality! If my stupid IPhone remembers the dang PW it created for this site I’ll report back later! I think it can be done! Ken


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Recanning might make them mushier. That's okay if you are using them in soups or stews.


----------



## Sumabich (12 mo ago)

Sumabich said:


> I just contacted my county extension service because I’ve wondered this for a few years. Tomato products don’t last for more than 3 years in a can. Anyway they “researched” their expert and said they don’t recommend re-canning at a high temp since it already had been canned because it would effect the “quality” not safety! I’m going to try it on a small batch of older tomatoes and see how bad it effects the quality! If my stupid IPhone remembers the dang PW it created for this site I’ll report back later! I think it can be done! Ken


I’ve just decided to start hot babies my older canned tomato products. That shouldn’t effect the quality that much.


----------



## Sumabich (12 mo ago)

Sumabich said:


> I’ve just decided to start hot babies my older canned tomato products. That shouldn’t effect the quality that much.


Hot bath not “hot babies” stupid spelchk!


----------

